# Period like cramps... 33 weeks and now in hospital (update pg 3)



## Jetset

I am almost 33 weeks and for the past 24 hours I have had a niggling period like cramping, mostly in my right hand side but occassionally in my left too. 

Is this normal???


----------



## Gretaa

sounds like it could be Braxton hicks or just some tightenings. Call your MW if you're not sure


----------



## hellzbellz

ive been getting the same for about 2 weeks now,i have been in hospital aswell and was advised by MW they are normal and could be braxton hicks, if worried call ya MW tho hun!


----------



## Srrme

I've been getting that feeling on and off for a few weeks now. I also get braxton hicks. 

If the feeling becomes too intense I would go to the hospital.


----------



## Jetset

Thanks ladies... I don't have a midwife yet as just changed doctors (due to issues of not seeing a midwife other than at my 20 week scan and having to go to the hospital for an appointment).

They are not intense, just uncomfortable and very much like bad period pains (I don't really get many period pains, but when I do it is usually when I am due to have a bad period).


----------



## Srrme

Jetset said:


> Thanks ladies... I don't have a midwife yet as just changed doctors (due to issues of not seeing a midwife other than at my 20 week scan and having to go to the hospital for an appointment).
> 
> They are not intense, just uncomfortable and very much like bad period pains (I don't really get many period pains, but when I do it is usually when I am due to have a bad period).

The period type pains I get aren't very intense, and I wouldn't consider them "bad" either, to be honest. 

I don't want to scare you, but my contractions I had when I went into premature labor felt like bad period cramps when they first began (I was in labor for 1 /12 days without knowing). :wacko: If I were you, to be on the safe side, I would at least call your Doctor or hospital and see what they think about it. :hugs:


----------



## Jetset

Would I call my closest hospital or the one where I will be having her?

I just feel a bit silly phoning about some cramps when everything else seems fine.


----------



## hellzbellz

i was taking into hospital on monday with preterm labour, they have put me on bed rest and have to go back next week,was told everything ok tho, the pains I have arent bad either, just hoping he lil fella stays were he is for a few more weeks! Contact your hospital if concerned hun they will have beter advixe for you and let you know whats best to do x


----------



## 5-a-side

Even without a MW a hospital should see you.
Hopefully its just BH and nothing more.


----------



## Celesse

Could be baby engaging. But as said, contact midwife/ doctor / hospital for advice.


----------



## Jetset

I have just looked on my notes and the only numbers I have are day clinics... 

She is still moving regularly, in fact she is very active as always at this time of night.


----------



## Srrme

When I went into preterm labor, I had cramps only. Everything else seemed fine, and Elias was moving as much as he normally did. 

It's better to be safe than sorry, dear! Can you look up the number on-line?


----------



## Jetset

I am going to have a look now on the internet... can't believe I have no contact numbers. 

It seems to have turned into braxton hicks now (or at least I think that is what it is... my whole bump goes rock hard for a few seconds).


----------



## inperfected

I'd be ringing a hospital or something asap, as it could be contractions, and you don't really want to mess around with that only 33 weeks still... Please do try to get checked (mine was like that for a few hours before intense labour hit - and I had him at 29 weeks)


----------



## susywoosy

Call your hospital to b sure its nothing more serious but it sounds like bh.

I read that when you've had a particularly stressful time, bh can become worse as its our bodies way of letting us know we need to slow down.

I read an earlier post of yours discussing how stressed and over worked u were and how u were dealing with horses etc on your own. It could b your body saying, slow down, stop working so hard and you'll find bh will b less concerning when your body has rested.

I was the same last friday after work and after a particularly stressful day. Bh were v regular, every 12 mins and i was about to call hospital when i decided i should have a lie down to relax and bh became less regular and less worrying.

I hope thats all it is and nothing more serious. Take care xx


----------



## babyjan

I had the same feeling around 33 weeks, it may just be stretching or your body preparing for labour,:flow:


----------



## Jetset

Thanks everyone... It has made me realise I need to get organised and get a midwife etc as just couldn't find any info on who to call. 

The braxton hicks lasted about an hour but this morning I feel back to normal so looks like my body's way of saying slow down!!!


----------



## xdxxtx

Yeah, Braxton Hicks can definitely be your body just needing some rest and/or water. Usually, Braxton Hicks will go away if you do the opposite of what you were doing.. If you were being active, go lay down for a while... If you were relaxing, go for a walk. Whatever you do, when you get a lot of Braxton Hicks, drink a glass or two of water. Usually, they're brought on by dehydration.


----------



## _jellybean_

Hi Jetset. I'd still call/go in even though they have settled down. I'm on bed rest for preterm labor, and I think it's important for the doctor to check your cervix to make sure you didn't dilate.


----------



## Jetset

I have finally found a numbed to call and am just about to go in... There is still some hardening of my bump, the cramps seem to have returned and I am worried. 

They have said could be a urinary tract infection...


----------



## MommyJaan

Does peeing relax you (TMI)? I am not that far along but whenever my tummy tightens I find that peeing helps me out. Also the general rule of Braxton Hicks. If it hurts its labour.... Braxton Hicks dont hurt, just annoy.


----------



## Jetset

Just an update... I contacted the day centre and they asked me to come in. 

I was hooked up to ECG machine, baby is very active but measuring a little on the small side (this is not worrying me too much as I am very small framed and was a small baby at 6lb 2). They then gave me an internal and I tested positive for early labour :( 

So I have had a steroid injection, and they are keeping me in at least 24 hours! 

I have a growth scan tomorrow booked in and another steroid injection at 2pm.


----------



## katieeandbump

Jetset said:


> Just an update... I contacted the day centre and they asked me to come in.
> 
> I was hooked up to ECG machine, baby is very active but measuring a little on the small side (this is not worrying me too much as I am very small framed and was a small baby at 6lb 2). They then gave me an internal and I tested positive for early labour :(
> 
> So I have had a steroid injection, and they are keeping me in at least 24 hours!
> 
> I have a growth scan tomorrow booked in and another steroid injection at 2pm.

Aww no hun! Good luck! I hope baby stays put xxxxx


----------



## crimsonsky

Thinking about you and wishing you well. Hope they can stop labour big hugs x x


----------



## chobette

Jetset said:


> Just an update... I contacted the day centre and they asked me to come in.
> 
> I was hooked up to ECG machine, baby is very active but measuring a little on the small side (this is not worrying me too much as I am very small framed and was a small baby at 6lb 2). They then gave me an internal and I tested positive for early labour :(
> 
> So I have had a steroid injection, and they are keeping me in at least 24 hours!
> 
> I have a growth scan tomorrow booked in and another steroid injection at 2pm.

Hope your babes stays in longer. Can I ask you how intense they started? I had horrible pains like this yesterday, luckily they subsided to a degree after a few hours. I am also 33 weeks. xx


----------



## tess8517

Keep us up to date hunny , you will be all good x


----------



## bababel

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Srrme

I'm glad you went in and got checked out! I hope they're able to stop any preterm labor, and your little one can cook for a little while longer. Good luck, dear. :hugs:

My baby is measuring small too (he's been 2-3 weeks behind my entire pregnancy) but like you I am small, and was 5 pounds when I was born. I have bi-weekly growth scans, and so far he's been perfectly healthy, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. :flower:


----------



## xxsteffyxx

curious but how do you actually get tested for early labour??

Hope all goes well hun, lets hope that baby stays put! x


----------



## Nickyb90

hope everything ok.
I had a test for pre term labour last week, the nurse did an internal an took a swap. Then she sent swap off- only took 15 mins for result. If your in labour then apparently you produce a hormone( cant remember which one) and it shows up positive x


----------



## MaybBaby

glad you went in hun :hugs: keep rested feet up and lets hope bean stays cooking for a lil while longer xxxxx


----------



## debralouise

Good luck - stay put baby for a while longer xx


----------



## mum2b2009

best of luck


----------



## Jetset

Thank you everyone... 

The cramps were like period cramps, not getting worst it better with lying down or walking around. Also my bump keeps getting hard and tight in braxton hicks. 

They gave me an internal and my cervix was closed and long which is good. However the swab came back positive for a hormone released in early labour. So I had a steroid injection and now waiting for another tomorrow...


----------



## chobette

Ah okay, thanks for explaining so I can keep an eye out. I hope everything is fine tomorrow and your baby stays in longer. xx


----------



## Kristin52

goodluck! hope baby stays in longer! x


----------



## Lilmiss1

All the best. Hope baby cooks longer! X


----------



## Willo

Hope all goes well and baby stays put for a bit longer yet. Good luck.


----------



## susywoosy

Awe i'm sorry to hear that but glad u got checked out and no what you're dealing with.

Rest up and fx'd lil one stays put a bit longer. Take care x


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm so so happy that you went in and got checked. I'm on bed rest for preterm labor (as per my doctor), but my cervix dilated (only one cm.) and it stopped. It's great that you're getting the steroids. They will help to develop the baby's lungs and brain. Sending you massive hugs, and praying your LO stays put.


----------



## Duejan2012

Jetset said:


> Thank you everyone...
> 
> The cramps were like period cramps, not getting worst it better with lying down or walking around. Also my bump keeps getting hard and tight in braxton hicks.
> 
> They gave me an internal and my cervix was closed and long which is good. However the swab came back positive for a hormone released in early labour. So I had a steroid injection and now waiting for another tomorrow...

Oh hun i just want to say i hope that your LO stays in longer. Keep your feet up and relax!! I also wanted to know was the test called fetal fibronectin or something like that? I went into L&D when pg with my DD at 33 weeks or so and i to had that test come back positive. Doctor said that when that test comes back positive then it means you will probably go into labor within ohh i cant remember its been about 3 years ago. but it was soon. I was told to relax. I was on restriction not 100% bed rest but restriction lol I ended up having my dd at 40+6. So i really hope that thats the case with you and just wanted to give you alittle reasurance.:hugs: That these test are not always correct..


----------



## MiissMuffet

i hope bub hangs on abit and you can get through the next few weeks. All the best hun :hugs:


----------



## jess181989

Good luck jetset I hope they manage to slow things down for you :) xx


----------



## Jetset

They are keeping me in another night :( 

I have a growth scan tomorrow morning as she is looking a little on the small side which I am obviously a little worried about. She was ok at 29 week appointment so not sure what's happened between now and then. 

I have another steroid injection this afternoon but not sure what else will be happening today...


----------



## Narla83

Hey Hun, your in the right place they'll keep an eye on you. Hope all goes well tomorow.

I went in with ds at 28 weeks due to bad pain on my left side, they kept me monitored and gave me the steroid injections but never found out why I had the pain. :shrug:

Lots of :hugs: your way.x


----------

